# Will male still spray after neuter?



## blondiesmommie (Jun 14, 2012)

Was reading online that if a male gets in the habit of spraying, he may never stop, does this mean even if he is neutered (he's newly neutered) that he may continue to spray forever? I noticed a musky/skunky smell tonight and my rabbit is "crazy in love" with me lol I know I have to wait it out a few weeks and see his changes, just curious if its possible. Thanks.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure, there's normally no absolutes with animals. I can just say in my experience Gary stopped spraying within days and didn't stink any more after about a week.

Congratulations on your new little man!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 14, 2012)

How old he is when he is neutered makes a difference. The older they get, the more ingrained the behaviour is so the less likely that it will stop. It can also take longer for them to stop if they are older. 
Neutering will usually help with spraying, humping and other such behaviours, but there are no guarantees that it will totally go away.


----------



## silversky2668 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was lucky because Honey never sprayed even before I got him neutered, but he did try to hump me ALL OF THE TIME and he would circle my legs honking at me. He stopped trying to hump basically as soon as he had his operation, although I've heard it can take some rabbits longer for the hormones to calm down. I guess the only thing you can do is wait and see what happens


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 14, 2012)

Well today he hasn't tried to hump me, so that's a start lol and he's about 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2012)

All of ours stopped--yay!!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got my first spray .... to the face, I read it's actually him showing some kind of affection, claiming me as his property, nice


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

I did read that with some bunnies it can take up to 2 full months for all those hormones to dissipate after surgery. Be patient! (and cross your fingers)


----------



## Lolaleigh (Aug 13, 2013)

My baby thumper keeps spraying all over my female lola


----------



## Troller (Aug 14, 2013)

My Conan never sprayed thank goodness and then I got him fixed so there was never a problem. However when I first got him a cage neighbor doe did spray me. She shocked the breeder completely as that particular doe had never done such a thing.


----------

